# Purpose of PVC pipe - sunken into front yard



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Boy... I must be blind... but I can't see it.

Is it just a sewer line cleanout???


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

If it is vertical, it's a clean-out.

If it is horizontal, it's a drain from maybe the perimeter of the house to drain away any possible foundation flooding.



ED


----------



## nilanjan (Mar 4, 2013)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Boy... I must be blind... but I can't see it.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just a sewer line cleanout???




Please check out first picture 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

That just looks like more litter in those leaves.

It's amazing what a leaf rake can do to help us find the offending PVC.


ED


----------



## nilanjan (Mar 4, 2013)

de-nagorg said:


> That just looks like more litter in those leaves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




in the first picture the 'litter' is part of the pipe. 
Ok it may not be a pvc pipe on the top. I'll try to get an earlier picture showing how it was...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nilanjan (Mar 4, 2013)

OK - here is what I could quickly find from my laptop - a pic from 4 years ago...
please see top right hand corner - showing a portion of what the pipe used to look like when it protruded out of the ground. I know it's still a bit hard to see.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Could be a sewer cleanout.
Could be the access to your water line curb stop shut off. Does it line up with where the water line enters the house?


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Nylanjan.... It's pretty much anyones guess.... previous owners soccer goal post..old lamp post.....???

Explore a little as to it's size.... and is it full of dirt...does it appear to be solidly buried... is it PVC.

Was it there when you bought the home...who knocked it down and why...

(not likely a cleanout if it was ever that high.... are you on city sewer or leach field)


----------



## nilanjan (Mar 4, 2013)

When we first moved in it protuded above ground just like in the picture. But last summer season lawn mowing crew did a good job pancaking it. 

House should be linked to township sewer. The home is in a community there are other houses and my neighbors house also had one like this pipe. (They also use same lawn mow crew and their's is also run into ground.)

Thanks!


----------



## nilanjan (Mar 4, 2013)

Here a pic of a similar pipe (sticking out of the ground) from my other neighbor's side. Please see between base of tree and mail box. 











Also this neighborhood was built around 1993. Not sure if this was common at that time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taylorjm (Apr 11, 2013)

Have to open it up and see. Could be a city water pipe shut off, could be a clean out. Call the township public works dept and ask them. They should be able to tell you pretty easily.


----------



## Erico (Oct 24, 2016)

nilanjan said:


> Here a pic of a similar pipe (sticking out of the ground) from my other neighbor's side. Please see between base of tree and mail box.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Put a wrench on the square nut and open it up.

If it smells like Mr. Stinky, it's a sewer clean out.

If it has a valve in it, it's a water (gas?) shut off.

I'm guessing/hoping it is a shut off access. Because if your sewer line sunk that much, you have a problem. Or if the ground rose that much, you live on a caldera and we ALL have a problem.


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

de-nagorg said:


> It's amazing what a leaf rake can do to help us find the offending PVC.


Would you suggest a rake with metal or plastic prongs? :vs_worry:
I know there are 2 schools of thought on the merits. :vs_coffee:


----------

